# General > Sport >  Caithness Tora-Kai Karate Club Kata  Kumite Competition

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Tora-Kai Karate Club Kata  Kumite Competition*


On Saturday 6th April 2013, Karate students from across the County took part in the clubs annual Kata  Kumite Competition in Wick Assembly Rooms.  Competitors ranged in ages and grades from 6 year old beginners to adult brown and black belts.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

